# Good schooling tetra?



## batkidiii (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a 55 gallon community tank that I am stocking soon. I would like a hardy, schooling fish to add. Particulary a tetra. Any ideas? I heard that neons are so over bred, and that they dont school, so I think I might steer clear of them. How about rummy nose?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Rummy nose are great!
They may be a little sensative upon purchase.
They are the KING of playing dead in the bag!
Once drip acclimated to your tank they should be great and school.
I haven't had less then 10 in tha last several years.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, rummy noses are great schoolers! Cardinals are nice as well if you want more of a neon looking tetra, but rummies are known to be tighter schoolers.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i am not sure if they are a tetra but pencil fish school tightly when something happens in the tank like a disturbance.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Rummy nose are great but ive been having problems with them Dying. If they make it 2 weeks they generally make it for as long as they live. but those first two weeks are tricky. 

a month ago i bought 5 of them to give me 8 total in the tank, I Drip acclimated in my buckets in a nice big 29 tall with lots of plants. over 2 weeks all but 1 died off. I'd have taken em back but they got scavenged after death, so there wasn't much left when I found em... (My moons, mollys, swordtails and even my Aussie Rainbow decided dead rummynose is a tasty snack)


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I find in our small ecosystems we call tanks its hard to get fish to school. More of a shoaling behavior than anything else.

I love rummynoses too.

Danios are the kings of frenetic behavior. Giant danios or Porthole danios might be too big for a 55.

Rainbows... might be too big. Except the Praecox.

Rasboras are fun too - Harlequins or their better looking cousin Espeis are small and cheap.

Red eye tetras look very cool -Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae

Maybe small non-tiger barbs?

A whole bunch of Sidthimunki loaches would be awesome!!!

Don't spend too much time deciding... you know you will go the fish store, see something you never thought of and buy that anyway.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Or Pristella maxillaris.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have 7 Diamond tetras that I think are stunning fish. They shoal rather than school, but when they are all together, they make a very pretty picture. Not shy, they are always up front when I'm near the tank. So much so that they photo bomb any picture I try to take of other fish in the tank.

For tight schoolers, I agree that rummy nose may be the best. I have those also in another tank, but mine are a little shy.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Schooling is a defence mechanism, but in our tanks there are no predators so once the fish realise that there is no need for them to stick close together.
Having said that, Rummynose do stick together better than most & look great in large numbers.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I love my xray pristillas. I would get diamonds, congos, the sarpea, black or white skirts. The long fin black or white skirts are stunning fish.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

Lemon Tetras and I personally love H Rasboras.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe again titteia barbel. This is a female. The males are a beautiful red color.


----------

